# What occupies your pup in x-pen?



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

So... all good things must come to an end... and for this teacher, Summer vacation is officially over!! *sobs*

Miss Maisy has gotten pretty used to her x-pen. She has run of the living room during the day. So we started by just setting it up in the living room and letting her play/run through it with the doors open. We eventually closed one and put her food & water bowls in so she knows it's hers. She also has a potty pad and blankie in it. 

She has spent time in it when the hubby needs to sleep & I am not home (he works nights) or when he and I are both gone. But no longer than a couple of hours. Of course she cries for a few minutes but settles herself and plays with her toys or sleeps. 

So... Now I am back to work, I am looking for things to keep her occupied while I am away. (Unfortunately my schedule was changed and my planning is first thing in the morning, so I can't come home midday to check on her). Hubby will be here but will need to rest during the daytime. So on 2 (sometimes 3) days a week she will have to be in the x-pen for 5 (6 hours at most). 

What could I use to help keep her occupied during this time? I absolutely HATE having to leave her in it this long, but there's just no other way. I've looked at kongs, but she's so small and eating moisted food. I have a ball that I can put peanut butter in the grooves and stuff soft treats in the side... She also has a teething bone (the digestable kind) that she throroughly enjoys and gets when we are leaving. I place her "night night" stuffed animal so she has something to wrestle & snuggle. Does this seem like enough to keep her occupied (of course she will have her food, water, & potty pad). I hate having to keep her in there so long but I'm just thankful it's only for a couple of days a week. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

It sounds like you have most of it covered. I also have a small round Wally Bed in the leopard print in my ex pen with Lacey. She loves it in and out of her pen! They're spendy but are completely machine washable and hold up very well!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think they mostly sleep when we aren't around, however I have read that it's a good idea to get them one of those fancy kong toys-ok they aren't fancy (most of them) but you can stuff them with some kibble or treats, sometimes people will line them with peanutbutter.

I have also seen some toys that the dog has to play around with to figure out how to get the treat out of-those are cool. I don't have any but if I was looking for something to occupy my boys (who always act like they are starving) those are the types I would look into.

My boys like cow hooves and buffalo tails but I don't know if you want to give chewie type things when you're not around? Just depends on how comforable you are with it.

Edit to add, I have heard of people stuffing the kong type toys with stuff and freezing them too..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I stuff the kong with canned food the night before and freeze it. This is their main breakfast.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This may sound mean but when I leave my alone they get nothing. They have free roam of the kitchen but no toys and no treats. Of course, they have their beds to lie down in. I know if I left something for each of them no matter what, there would be a fight that I am not around to break up. There could be 10 of the same thing but they would fight over one. Now that is probably cause I have four. If I only had one I would be extremely careful as to what I would leave them with for a toy or treat. Nothing they could possible choke on, be it a treat or a toy.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

lynda said:


> This may sound mean but when I leave my alone they get nothing. They have free roam of the kitchen but no toys and no treats. Of course, they have their beds to lie down in. I know if I left something for each of them no matter what, there would be a fight that I am not around to break up. There could be 10 of the same thing but they would fight over one. Now that is probably cause I have four. If I only had one I would be extremely careful as to what I would leave them with for a toy or treat. Nothing they could possible choke on, be it a treat or a toy.


 
I don't think that it's mean since there are four of them together, they wouldn't be as lonley as my one. I can't use the kitchen because it's right outside of the bedroom and I'm afraid she would disturb my hubby while he's resting. However, I'm not going to give her the chewy bone anymore when we are not home, I hadn't thought of it being a choking hazard. Her bed is too big to put in there to give her space to flop and play, so she has a blanket just like what she sleeps with in there as well. Hoping she doesn't hate me too much for having to leave her all day... I hate it so much!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bell is content in her xpen with a few soft toys and her bed. I think she sleeps most of the time. If I forget t


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oopps - don't know what happened. Anyway, if I forget to turn on the radio as I leave, she barks to remind me.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Oopps - don't know what happened. Anyway, if I forget to turn on the radio as I leave, she barks to remind me.


 
Oh yes! Can't forget the radio! Maisy sleeps with it on at night, so it'll be a definate during the daytime.  Thanks!


----------

